
Oxford English Dictionary Could Go Out Of Print Thanks To Internet - gcheong
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/30/oxford-english-dictionary_1_n_698588.html
======
gcheong
At least one friend of mine was really bummed when he heard this.

